# Nissan B15 ExSaloon transmission change



## Davi (May 31, 2006)

Hey, what's up guys. I'm recently bought my Nissan B15 Sentra ExSaloon and it came with an automatic transmission. I got it at a cheap price so I bought it and now I want to drop in a manual 5-foward gearbox. This model of B15 does not come with a tachometer. 

I was wondering if anyone knew what gearboxes would be compatable with the car and if I would have to change my dashboard gauges.

Thanks, Peace out!


----------



## naushadh (Jul 11, 2015)

My FB 15 is giving me trouble.It is not changing the grear.The vehicle is automatic


----------

